# Tom's Winter Wonderland



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a gorgeous place to walk...and Tom is a very handsome boy! Looks like he`s having a wonderful time.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

awww he looks like a puppy


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, looks gorgeous. The boys look like they're having a brilliant time. We've had no snow here in Derby. Woke up to icy pavements, but that was it.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Tom has the coolest dad in the whole wide world :dblthumb2 Great pictures!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Tom has the coolest dad in the whole wide world :dblthumb2 Great pictures!


he even got turkey stew for his dinner..............so I think I'm in his good books today


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

blimey we barly had enough to turn the paths white here


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They have a beautiful playground there. Great pics! A couple of them are hilarious. They almost blend into the snow


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

He's such a handsome boy. Give him a big warm hug from his friends in Ohio!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

davebeech said:


> he even got turkey stew for his dinner..............so I think I'm in his good books today


Uh yeah!! I'd say so! And a little bit of bubbly to wash down the stew???


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Uh yeah!! I'd say so! And a little bit of bubbly to wash down the stew???


haha..........no bubbly for Tom, but I popped out for a rather nice pub lunch...........but dont tell Tom


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow Dave, what great pics with the new camera!!! Toms looks like he had a blast you're lucky to have some snow, although mine would probably have tried to jump in the lake frozen or not.

Love the 4th pic with the slow-mo shot...

Glad Tom enjoyed turkey for his dinner too... he really did get spoiled today. What a life of riley...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

GREAT pics Dave, wow, what a gorgeous day!!! Tom looks like he is having the time of his life in the sprinkling of snow!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I love them!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that little bit of snow really made for a gorgeous walk. You got some great pictures of Tom and his buds there. Tom looks like he was enjoying the nice white stuff.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Love the pic where he's pouncing on something and this one.. fabulous!!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

great pictures but it always helps when your subject is so gorgeous


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos Dave. What a wonderful day !


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, looks like great fun! You caught wonderful smiles in your photos!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

What lovely pictures of Tom in the Snow....................we haven't had any down here  Honey has only ever seen it once when she was a pup............... She's on the bed with me now gazing at Tom.............she won't let me move on to the next post..........little minx!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Mr Tom seems to have had quite a time playing in the snow! He has such wonderful facial expressions. Dave those are great pictures of a handsome guy.

I'm tellin Tom! :lol: "haha..........no bubbly for Tom, but I popped out for a rather nice pub lunch...........but dont tell Tom"


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Brilliant shots Dave,again. Subject is always obliging and I too love the one where he is pouncing on something. Looks like he really enjoyed himself. He is one lucky boy!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Beautiful photos as always Dave. Tom is such a handsome boy and look at that smile he has. He is just having such a good time. Regardless of what camera you use,(I am a Canon person myself you will always get a great photo of that handsome boy of yours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Pssssst--Hey Tom----Don't look now but Dad was down at the pub having a little nip without ya!!!! 

Great Pics Dave - As long as he's with you he's a happy, happy boy!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow ...it is a wonderland, love your pictures, Tom looks so happy to be in the snow!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Tom has the coolest dad in the whole wide world :dblthumb2 Great pictures!


I second that


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks everybody for the Great comments, I think Tom knew I'd sneaked off down the pub without him, cause when I get home he has to do his ritual sniff to see where I've been


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovely photo's Dave Tom sure is a lovely boy.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Dave lovely photos of Tom as allways looks like he was having a great time in all that snow,we only had a tiny sprinkle,so no such fun for my girls.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_Hey Tom _
_Glad you're enjoying the "snow" _
_I only like it on pictures ... _
_And great pics they are !_

_BTW ... _
_When you do get some REAL snow ..._
_Ask your Dad to make you one of these ...  _


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Dave, glad to see you're practising well - a few more hundred pics of the handsome boy and you may just about get it right (lol).

Love all the pics,


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

davebeech said:


> thanks everybody for the Great comments, I think Tom knew I'd sneaked off down the pub without him, cause when I get home he has to do his ritual sniff to see where I've been


So Tom is a psuedo-breathalyzer!! What a smart young man you have LOL


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Tom has the best Golden smile ever!


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

And to think I was already depressed about all the black ice around here before reading this thread! Not a single flake of snow has been seen on this week's Alfiewalks. I like the fifth picture best, a great moment of joy perfectly captured.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

There's a good Dad, belly crawling around in the snow to get just the right picture. That deserves a pint!

He's one of the most handsome boys I've seen! Great pictures.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

There's that Handsome Tom....I love the one with the stick, sun & Stunning Tom! He is such a good boy...hummm, the sniff test...did he approve of where you had been?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, Tom looks like he is really enjoying the snow. He is beautiful as always


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wishihad2goldens said:


> There's a good Dad, belly crawling around in the snow to get just the right picture. That deserves a pint!
> 
> He's one of the most handsome boys I've seen! Great pictures.


thanks again everybody...............and I wasn't crawling around on my belly in the snow taking snaps, I just place the camera almost on the ground, point, shoot and just hope for the best, there are loads of crap pics too


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Such a stunning dog


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these pictures!


----------

